# Warre Hive with mice.



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

How big is the entrance? I used Emile Warre's bottom board design where the notch is same depth as the hive wall and then a 45 degree ramp. The clearance is barely over 1/4 inch. 

For mouse guards on my Langstroth hives I drill a row of 5/8 diameter holes in a 1/4" thick board. Then I rip the board in half. Subtracting the saw kerf that makes two boards with 1/4" High semicircle holes on an edge. Then I tack it in place, it is the winter entrance reducer and no way can a mouse get throu it.


----------

